# 9 weeks old puppy



## Renea (Apr 21, 2013)

We are trying to create train my puppy (Annabel). She was doing good for a while. Then i had to go out of town on business, so my husband was working with her. He put her create in the garage now she want to sleep out there all the time. I have been trying to get her used to being back in our room. 
Thank you for any advice you can give me.
Renea


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't think a puppy should be isolated from the family. Our crate was in the corner of the kitchen where the pup could always see what was going on. Bring it back in the house and she will have to get used to it.


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

murphy1 said:


> I don't think a puppy should be isolated from the family. Our crate was in the corner of the kitchen where the pup could always see what was going on. Bring it back in the house and she will have to get used to it.


Couldn't agree more! Even if you are doing crate training you may want to make sure the puppy can always see you, which can mean moving the crate around. He should feel as a part of your family, it's crucial for socialization, and further training. If s/he absolutely will not sleep inside, perhaps bring the crate in your bedroom for a few nights. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Renea (Apr 21, 2013)

What do I do when we create her starts yelping, and will pee even though she just went before we put her in her create? Almost like its her way of getting her back at us.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Your puppy is nine weeks old, a baby. How often do you take her out? How old was she when you got her? A nine week old has a tiny, tiny bladder, so you need to take her out after feeding, playing, sleeping...does she normally happily go in her crate? And I don't believe dogs think like humans, there is no way your puppy is trying to 'get back' at you.


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

Crating takes time and effort. I haven't crated my dogs and haven't had issues with housebreaking.i actually found it personally easier to teach my dogs to go and use the wee pad, but whichever path you pick, you will have to spend a few weeks until puppy learns.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Renea (Apr 21, 2013)

inge said:


> Your puppy is nine weeks old, a baby. How often do you take her out? How old was she when you got her? A nine week old has a tiny, tiny bladder, so you need to take her out after feeding, playing, sleeping...does she normally happily go in her crate? And I don't believe dogs think like humans, there is no way your puppy is trying to 'get back' at you.


We picked her up when she was 7 1/2 weeks old when we brought her home. She is really a good girl. I take her right after she eats then when she goes potty I let her play outside for a while. The problem is doesn't want to sleep in her create now, she will lay down but, the moment we talking or move around she gets up and starts whining. Some times start peeing. I'm worried because my husband will start back and she will be created for 6 hours or longer. Not sure how she is gong to handle that.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy was taken out about every 45 minutes. He was out of the crate most of Our awake time. He cried the first night we brought him home but there after was pretty pooped when he went in for the night. He was taken out about 11pm and then into the crate for the night. My first golden peed in the crate quite often in the beginning. Give the pup time to adjust to "your" way of doing things.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If she is peeing in the crate it's because she needed to go potty and her bladder is too small to hold it. You need to take her out every 20 minutes when she is awake, if she still has accidents take her out more often.

Make the crate a very fun and happy place for her. Feed her in there, put her favorite toys in with her, chew bones and treats, etc. I would not crate her in the garage, keep in mind the temperatures and it gets much hotter or colder in the garage than is safe to house a dog in.

Look for the video set "Crate Games", and see if that might help her like her crate more. But be patient, she is a tiny baby and has a lot to learn.


----------

